# Drywall on property line



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 19, 2013)

This cottage is one foot from the property line. 7/16 osb and 3 coat stucco. Under eave is getting ext 5/8 drywall.

Does the wall itself need 5/8 ?

Inside will be 5/8 too

Thanks

Brent


----------



## steveray (Sep 19, 2013)

Does it predate code?....New?....Existing?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 19, 2013)

Brand new. Replaced old garage. Now cottage up and garage down.

Brent


----------



## jeffc (Sep 19, 2013)

The stucco would hold back the fire but the heat would transfer straight through.However, IBC Table 721.1(2) (2012) does list several approved 1-hour fire-resistive plaster assemblies. I wonder if one of these approved assemblies is the same as what was installed?


----------

